# REEF BUILDING EVERY WEEKEND



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

come join the fun and build your own reef its so easy clay doh can do it!!!!!!! we have a great time eat drink weld sometimes catch on fire laugh and them put him out! laugh some more. come on down meet the crew put some faces to the names. we are there all day on saturday and some week days. see ya

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I like that pic clay!!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

here are some pics from saturday


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to know what days during the week someone will be there. I would like to build today actually.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *DreamWeaver21 (11/25/2008)*I need to know what days during the week someone will be there. I would like to build today actually.


there is somebody there every day. you can go today if you want to !


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

On my way...


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Went and banged on the door. No one around. Hung out for 20-30 minutes in case someone was just in bathroom or getting lunch. Nobody home.Cpt Ron drove by and saw me standing there. Talked to him for a minute and went home withno reefs built:banghead


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

where is this and who do i have to call.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Tim is usually there during the week. He has to leave sometimes for an hour or so. You may have just missed him. I do most of my building during the week and he is always there and will lend a hand if you need it.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i was down their friday and built two reefs no one else showed up. just me and tim inside.


----------

